

Jakob Nielsen: 25 Years in Usability - edw519
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/25-years-usability.html

======
mixmax
I always wondered how a man that dresses so poorly can be the worlds leading
expert on something like usability.

~~~
brlewis
Good design involves both style and substance. To completely understand it, I
do think it's helpful to study substance in isolation from style.

